# Blade Sharpening



## sqwaby (Aug 4, 2005)

Can anyone recommend a good sharpening service in the League City/ Dickinson area. I have a few 60 and 80 tooth 10" blades to get done. I want someone who knows what they are doing. The last place I used killed 2 of my blades by grinding them to much. Thanks, Sqwaby


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Just a thought..... I use exclusively Forrest Blade sharping even on my non Forrest blades. They do superior work but must ship them off. In my past experience however, they are worth it. Makes good blades better than original for performance. I love my Forrest blades also and all but one of mine are Forrest. Best blades I have used and have tried most over the years when I used to have a cabinet shop back in my hay days.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

There is (was??) a small shop on 146 in Bayview/Bacliff that'll sharpen most any blade you have. I had him sharpen some chain saw chains for me at a fair price and did a good job. He is in a very small shop just south of the BayView Duck.


----------



## JS Fog (Sep 4, 2012)

Something else is in the small shop on 146 now. If anyone knows where the sharpening shop moved to I would like to know.


----------



## sqwaby (Aug 4, 2005)

Forrest might be an option, but I would like someone local. Forrest makes top of the line blades, used them back in the cabinet shop days, especially good for veneers and laminates.


----------



## therealbigman (Jul 14, 2010)

Texas Tool Traders in League City just north of 518 on I45 has a local fella that does there sharpening ,

you can go through them or get the flyer at the store and call yourself , I've never used the service but it is local .

I've always used Circle Saw in Houston and have been satisfied .


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

sqwaby said:


> Forrest might be an option, but I would like someone local. Forrest makes top of the line blades, used them back in the cabinet shop days, especially good for veneers and laminates.


Local is good for cheap blades, but, most all of mine are expensive blades and takes high quality sharpening to keep cutting at their best. I've had my good ones sharpened by locals too, but they never cut as well, so now, only Forrest touches mine and they revive other brand blades also.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

I was driving down 146 this morning and noticed that sharpening place I mentioned looks to still be in business. Along with a 'collectibles' sign the sharpening sign is still on the building. Bayview Saw Sharpening I think is the name.


----------



## lockman (Feb 20, 2013)

man in dickinson on benoit street headed toward galv. off hyw.3 i'll look for his card and repost does good work.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

This reminds me. I stopped by the shop on 146 and he still does sharpening.


----------



## t-astragal (Dec 14, 2011)

Look up concentric saw and tool. They do all my stuff and are really good at it. They are between navasota and college station. 


Steve


----------

